# 94 sentra clock resets and stations resets



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

I have a 1994 nissan sentra. My clock and radio stations reset everytime i turn the car off and then on. I 'll set the clock. When I turn it off it will read 1:00. My dome light doesn't work also. I have change the bulb, fuse, or fuses multiple times. Can't figure it out.....Please help


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Check your battery


----------



## Blitztech (Jul 4, 2002)

is it hard to crank the car? check the water in the battery

that's a wierd problem. never heard of it before, genrally if all that resets the battery isn't connected or is dead, but if the car cranks.. i'm lost


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

well i just noticed yesterday that when i open the door the clock goes blank..........so i if mess with the door switch the clock goes blank..weird some bad wire or something?


----------



## Blitztech (Jul 4, 2002)

yeh ther'es a short somewhere, i dont know of any wiring that runs through the door though, your door is probably pinching something or pulling on some wire. do you have electric windows and locks? if so then you will have wiring running into the engine bay i didn't think about that since i had manual windows and locks. they could be pulling on a wire inadvertantly and diconnecting them when its open

man that's a #ucked up problem


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

I had a similar problem in my '93 XE. When I installed the amplifier I had to run the power wire (4 gauge) through the same hole that all the rest of the wires come in near the driver's side kick-panel. I removed the large rubber grommet and when I put the power wire through the grommet I pinched a wire. Removing the grommet and still running the power wire through (sealed the hole up somewhat by "building" a grommet out of electrical tape so it looks the same..  )


Anyway, my problem was just a pinched wire... took about 15 minutes to fix it, and most of that was spent finding the tape.


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

your clock radio and dome light are all on the same circuit...so you got a short some where....


----------



## project_sentra (Nov 13, 2002)

*radio, clock, dome light*

If you installed the radio yourself, you need to go back and check all your wires, if you had it installed somewhere else, and it hasn't been more than 3 months, you need to find your reciept and take it back to them, and make them fix it.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Blitztech said:


> * i dont know of any wiring that runs through the door though, your door is probably pinching something or pulling on some wire. *



There Is a speaker in the door in my car, that could be it for him, if his speaker is shorting out.

My car did it, the pass. door had a short and it would turn off my system, as a protection device everytime i opened the door.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

if and when you installed teh stereo yourself.. to your amplifier make sure that the POWER and the RCA's and Remote wires are on opposite sides. (Power drivers side of car, RCA's and Remote on the passenger) <[dont have to exactly that way, but be sure its apart]
Your Sentra could be very sensitive to electrical current, and the power givin off from the battery could send some bad signals to the radio or anythng else, whihc would make it reset.

*Or* You can put on some electrical tape over the clock so you have to worry about it anymore


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

damn it! I know I've seen this problem before and I think I fixed it, only I can't remember how... I'll try to bring it back, let you know if I recall it.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

His clock is resetting though, that means that the wire that keeps his clock and radio presets powered with the ignition off is cutting out for some reason. Check the fuse, if it's blown then your presets and clock will have to be reset everytime you turn your car off. Your door pin switch shouldn't have any effect on your presets or your clock, they are on seperate cicuits, so you've definately got a short or something screwy going on. I'd blame improper radio wiring if you have an aftermarket deck. The illumination wire from your OEM deck would have been abandoned somewhere and if they didn't wire nut or tape that wire it could be grounding on something and be causing problems. I'd just start checking circuits. If the dome light doesn't come on regardless what door your open, I'd check for voltage at the light and also check for continuity to ground when a door is opened. If both those check out then it should work when a good bulb is installed. If you're not getting continuity to ground when a door is opened your pin switches are likely corroded or the wire terminal has slipped off the back of the switch. If you're not getting voltage, check the fuse for that circuit. As for the presets/clock problem I'd pull the stereo out and check the wiring. You should have your problems solved after investigating those two things.


----------



## DanniNX (Jan 7, 2003)

try turnig the dome light on and off, see if that doesn't do the same as opening the door... still can't remember what the problem is but now I remember that it actually happend to my car and since I've been doing a lot of differnt audio stuff I'd bet it has something to do with the radio wiring


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks everybody....I'll try everything


----------



## Blitztech (Jul 4, 2002)

i think toolapcfan is onto something. the radio has a constant wire that runs to the battery that stays powered all the time and a second wire that gives it power when you turn the key to the on position, the constant wire may not even be connected! if it is connected it may have a bad connection, a short, a blown fuse etc. i'm not sure how this would affect the dome light, they might be running through the same circuit and the wire is damanged in some way after it passes through this circuit


----------



## BobBitchin (Dec 20, 2002)

1. Are your fuses popping frequently/each time every thing gets reset? If not, you probably do not have a "short" but an intermittent "open"(correct terminology is important-at least someone used the term discontinuity).

2. Have you determined if this occurs when only when the door has been opened or is it controlled by by the ignition? Have you sat inside with the door shut and turned the inginition off and on?

3. Did you install a radio, or have you done any electrical work? Recent work would be the best place to start; as previously mentioned.

4. My factory head unit was crap. The diplay would not illuminate and a speaker cut in and out. All of this was solved when I installed an aftermarket unit.

I really believe you should supply more detail to get better aid.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

reguarding the stereo:

there's two power wires on MOST new head units. one that runs from the ignition (so it turns on when you turn the ignition to the ON position) and a hot wire (straight off the battery, usually yellow) which will give the head unit constant power so it can hold all your presets, such as radio stations, the clock, etc...


----------

